# "Wearing" a mask



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin. 

Today, about a 30 minute trip - cam shows he took it off immediately after getting in the car. I didn't notice until right before the destination. 

Bad enough people aren't tipping. But then to pull that shit? 

My local grocery store had KN95 masks in stock, $1 per (ten pack), bought two packs. First time wearing one, breathability kind of sucks but it's worth it. Great seal.

Everywhere I look, noses hanging out or even the upper lip showing. Fast food joints are laughable - nose, chin mask, no mask. But customers are required to wear one properly. 

Frustrating. Rear view now aimed directly at the pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One Nation United Under Crisis . . .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 509194


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I just took an Uber today, the guy was delighted to be able to take his mask off. People are starting to share the same sentiment where I’m from.


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

Happening to me at least once a day. Then if I say something in the middle of a ride, I get a bad rating. No matter how diplomatic I am.
I’m also not letting people in who just hold their sweater over their face.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I just took an Uber today, the guy was delighted to be able to take his mask off. People are starting to share the same sentiment where I'm from.


Seriously? Cases are rising. NYC reached a death toll equal to 9/11.

I don't care about politics but please don't be stupid. Especially if you are taking a ride in my Civic.

Edit - "where you're from" is NYC. Which was the epicenter at the peak of this. Bro, please. I was dismissive of the virus at first but this is for real. Please be smart. 



SkyHighTy said:


> Happening to me at least once a day. Then if I say something in the middle of a ride, I get a bad rating. No matter how diplomatic I am.
> I'm also not letting people in who just hold their sweater over their face.


I don't care about my rating. I 2-3* (less obvious) and report them.

I'm just trying to do my "job" and earn money. I would only do Eats but it's drying up.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Seriously? Cases are rising. NYC reached a death toll equal to 9/11.
> 
> I don't care about politics but please don't be stupid. Especially if you are taking a ride in my Civic.
> 
> ...


You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I really don’t care anymore.

I’m helping my kids ‘distance learn’ from 8:30-12:30 every morning during the week and I don’t honestly give a **** how anyone wears their mask or if they have a mask at all.

Get in the god damn car, and get the **** out when we get to destination.

In between wear a ****in Wonder Woman mask. IDGAF.

BILLS TO PAY.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its like BFD. Stop driving then.

Pigs are not what they seem

No this no bad dream. P Floyd...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> I really don't care anymore.
> 
> I'm helping my kids 'distance learn' from 8:30-12:30 every morning during the week and I don't honestly give a @@@@ how anyone wears their mask or if they have a mask at all.
> 
> ...


I totally disagree with this. It's completely disrespecting you. Whether or not you believe in the legitimacy of masks or the virus this is disrespectful. To be honest this kind of attitude is white drivers are constantly getting taken advantage of. I can't wait to no longer be a rideshare driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> I really don't care anymore.
> 
> I'm helping my kids 'distance learn' from 8:30-12:30 every morning during the week and I don't honestly give a @@@@ how anyone wears their mask or if they have a mask at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

This guy's wearing a mask...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


We ARE worried about ourselves.. It's People Like you and your passengers that Keep spreading COVID....

*You guys are the reason that Business cant reopen*

*The Bottom line is you are selfish...you care ONLY about yourself ..

and we will lecture you because..you are putting other peoples lives and business at risk..

We would prefer to hear you say .. Yeah you guys are right ..I need to take it more serious..*


*But you won't, you'll dig in deeper...so all that's left to do is to keep hounding you..*


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

SkyHighTy said:


> I totally disagree with this. It's completely disrespecting you. Whether or not you believe in the legitimacy of masks or the virus this is disrespectful. To be honest this kind of attitude is white drivers are constantly getting taken advantage of. I can't wait to no longer be a rideshare driver.


White drivers? Don't bring race into this.


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> White drivers? Don't bring race into this.


Bullseye!

Here are are few more classics from SteelWheels...

"Are we having fun yet?"

"It's five o'clock somewhere!"

"I know you are, but what am I?"

&#128534;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

SkyHighTy said:


> Bullseye!
> 
> Here are are few more classics from SteelWheels...
> 
> ...


You're classification just says 'member.'


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

That’s because I take care of my self-esteem.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SkyHighTy said:


> I can't wait to no longer be a rideshare driver.


Have you had a chance to call 911 and report how Uber/Lyft have taken you hostage and are forcing you to be a driver?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I find it absolutely unbelievable that people are STILL questioning this virus and downplaying the death count. *The virus does not care who you vote for, it only cares about spreading.*

You personally might be unlikely to die or become very ill from it * but that does not mean that a family member, friend, or passenger *may.

Do not be selfish and stupid. Please.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...coronavirus-says-hospital-wishes-careful.html


SleelWheels said:


> White drivers? Don't bring race into this.


I think that was supposed to be "while".


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I was dismissive of the virus at first but this is for real.
> 
> 
> Benjamin M said:
> ...


Some take a little longer than others, don't they Ben?

.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Some take a little longer than others, don't they Ben?
> 
> .


Didn't take me too long. I was off the road completely at the peak. To STILL downplay this.. I mean, what more do these people need to see?

But I digress, none of my passengers wear seat belts. I guess they do not believe in car crashes.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I find it absolutely unbelievable that people are STILL questioning this virus and downplaying the death count. *The virus does not care who you vote for, it only cares about spreading.*
> 
> You personally might be unlikely to die or become very ill from it * but that does not mean that a family member, friend, or passenger *may.
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I find it absolutely unbelievable that people are STILL questioning this virus and downplaying the death count. *The virus does not care who you vote for, it only cares about spreading.*
> 
> You personally might be unlikely to die or become very ill from it * but that does not mean that a family member, friend, or passenger *may.
> 
> ...


Have you read the new CDC guidance? Says breathing and talking spreads the virus. These masks only control droplets, so they do nothing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Have you read the new CDC guidance? Says breathing and talking spreads the virus. These masks only control droplets, so they do nothing.


I think you are misinformed. Breathing, talking, coughing, and sneezing has always been how this has been spread and droplets come from all four.

The mask helps to reduce the spread of the droplets to someone else - that's the main point of wearing one. Reducing the chances of you spreading the virus if you are infected.

The CDC has absolutely not said to stop wearing a mask.

It's sad that, so many months into this, people are STILL dismissing this.

The point of the post - we're all required to wear a mask. Some of us are concerned about our health, particularly in a confined space with a total stranger. And it's insulting when a pax is completely dismissive of the guidelines and the health of others.

If you want to argue about whether or not the virus is serious, I'm sure there are dozens of threads out there.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin.
> 
> Today, about a 30 minute trip - cam shows he took it off immediately after getting in the car. I didn't notice until right before the destination.
> 
> ...


With the documentation of your camera are you reporting them? If you catch them do you ask politely to put it back on? I would make a big effort not take any passengers for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Areyousure said:


> With the documentation of your camera are you reporting them? If you catch them do you ask politely to put it back on? I would make a big effort not take any passengers for more than 15 minutes.


I have caught two, reported one. Haven't had a trip over 40 minutes, unfortunately my AR and CR are low so I don't have trip duration right now.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

40 minutes with a mask I would think is 99% safe. 40 minutes without a mask is more risk, there is no debating that. Looking at Virginia I see your case counts are about as high as they have been all year. In Europe they are reporting case spikes, presumably from the fall weather setting in. Spain and France are not looking good. We will probably see that land on the east coast here in a month or two. Masks are our easiest defense. It is quite sad people don't get it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Areyousure said:


> 40 minutes with a mask I would think is 99% safe. 40 minutes without a mask is more risk, there is no debating that. Looking at Virginia I see your case counts are about as high as they have been all year. In Europe they are reporting case spikes, presumably from the fall weather setting in. Spain and France are not looking good. We will probably see that land on the east coast here in a month or two. Masks are our easiest defense. It is quite sad people don't get it.


Cases are picking up here. Restaurants are at capacity. I think we will like spike again in the next couple of months.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ahem....

Cough.....cough....cough.....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I think you are misinformed. Breathing, talking, coughing, and sneezing has always been how this has been spread and droplets come from all four.
> 
> The mask helps to reduce the spread of the droplets to someone else - that's the main point of wearing one. Reducing the chances of you spreading the virus if you are infected.
> 
> ...


If I'm misinformed, then so is CNN.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...-coronavirus-airborne-transmission/index.html


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I'm misinformed, then so is CNN.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...-coronavirus-airborne-transmission/index.html


This is nothing new and supports wearing a mask. What's your point?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 509239


Interesting Logo there. Two fingers and thumb extended is the Masonic Devil symbol. At Bush's, Clinton's inaugurations and at the end of Chers concerts it gets shown to there boss in the audience. Although. Cher cross' her arms over her chest as well.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Interesting Logo there. Two fingers and thumb extended is the Masonic Devil symbol. At Bush's, Clinton's inaugurations and at the end of Chers concerts it gets shown to there boss in the audience. Although. Cher cross' her arms over her chest as well.


At first glance I thought it was the shocker &#128514;

Bad logo.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Come ON guys! It’s not that hard. Stay home, save lives!

Wear a mask! Even at home, sleeping or showering :smiles:

It’s called BEING A DECENT HUMAN BEING!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Come ON guys! It's not that hard. Stay home, save lives!
> 
> Wear a mask! Even at home, sleeping or showering :smiles:
> 
> It's called BEING A DECENT HUMAN BEING!


Wearing a mask alone in your own car, dumb. Wearing a mask walking down the road with nobody around, dumb. Having to wear a mask into a crowded restaurant and then taking it off to eat, dumb.

Wearing a mask in a compact car with a stranger? Smart &#129504; &#128077;


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I'm misinformed, then so is CNN.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...-coronavirus-airborne-transmission/index.html


CNN is Misinformation


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> CNN is Misinformation


I really don't get what he's trying to say. It's an airborne respiratory virus. Masks reduce the spread. This is not breaking news.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> This is nothing new and supports wearing a mask. What's your point?


They do not work like you want them too is my point, and it really is a false sense of security, which is even more dangerous.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> They do not work like you want them too is my point, and it really is a false sense of security, which is even more dangerous.


It depends on the mask being worn. Some work better than others at capturing exhaled droplets. And that is a key word, *droplets. *As in cloth or paper catching liquid.

Basic masks are to protect *others. *An N95 medical grade mask can protect *you. *And NOT WEARING any mask at all protects *nobody. *

Thankful for getting some N95 masks because of morons I am giving rides to.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Mask supporters, calm down. Y'all too sensitive. Not saying I'm anti mask, but damn, relax a bit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

btone31 said:


> Mask supporters, calm down. Y'all too sensitive. Not saying I'm anti mask, but damn, relax a bit.


Uber policy, no maskie no ridie. Like it or not, thems the rules. That's what this is about - my car, my health.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

btone31 said:


> Mask supporters, calm down. Y'all too sensitive. Not saying I'm anti mask, but damn, relax a bit.


 &#128545;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

My avatar is me intubating plastic. Loads of fun on a slow day. Know what's not fun? Being intubated.

A drug is administered to render you unconscious or sedated, often followed by one that paralyzes you. 

A long blade (laryngoscope) is then inserted into your throat to lift your epiglottis and expose your vocal cords. A tube is then inserted into your trachea - hopefully at the right depth to inflate both lungs - and a balloon in the tube is inflated to close your airway. 

Broken teeth, vocal cord damage, hypoxia - not uncommon. 

Then you are kept sedated or in a medically induced coma with a machine breathing for you until you recover or, in many cases, die. Fun, right? 

"Oh, but people my age aren't likely to die" 

Cool. But the immunocompromised pax you just picked up might. Or a loved one of the next pax. Or, a horrible thought, a close friend or family member of your own... because "masks are dumb" and "fake news". 

Very sad that this virus has been politicized, but 'Murica. And no, I am not voting for either candidate.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin.
> 
> Today, about a 30 minute trip - cam shows he took it off immediately after getting in the car. I didn't notice until right before the destination.
> 
> ...


One dollar for a 10 pack of N95 masks? are you buying them directly from a Chinese sweatshop? lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> One dollar for a 10 pack of N95 masks? are you buying them directly from a Chinese sweatshop? lol


$1 per mask, 10 pack, $10. Great deal.

Local medical supply store selling them for $2.95 each.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> $1 per mask, 10 pack, $10. Great deal.
> 
> Local medical supply store selling them for $2.95 each.


that is still a good deal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jctbay said:


> One dollar for a 10 pack of N95 masks? are you buying them directly from a Chinese sweatshop? lol


Used masks . . .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Used masks . . .



















Appears to be made in the USA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Says breathing and talking spreads the virus.


King Denier is back. This is just the flu, right? No worries? Uh, huh. &#129318;‍♂



Benjamin M said:


> Masks reduce the spread.


That. Deniers need to read that sentence. then they need to crawl out of the hole they dug themselves that closed them off to all evidence, data and the the nearly 100% experts that say the masks 'helps' reduce the spread.

Why do deniers deny that? Oh, because dear leader President doesn't wear one. Got it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> King Denier is back. This is just the flu, right? No worries? Uh, huh. &#129318;‍♂


What I'm really confused about is that he seems to be downplaying wearing a mask and then linking to an article that emphasizes wearing one? I'm so confused.

And at the start of this, I was at "it's just the flu" - partly. But then shit got real and I was smart enough to take it seriously.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> My avatar is me intubating plastic. Loads of fun on a slow day. Know what's not fun? Being intubated.
> 
> A drug is administered to render you unconscious or sedated, often followed by one that paralyzes you.
> 
> ...


most don't wear an N95 mask, and if you wear one with a button? Won't help that passenger at all. If you wear a surgical mask or cloth mask, replay the video I posted, won't help them either.

Stress destroys the immune system. Fear causes stress. Keep it up


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> downplaying wearing a mask


ah, ben we just traded 'loves'. :roflmao: Deniers want attention. They dance and jump and down. But wanna bet they wear masks full time? They just don't want to admit it.
Only dear leader President the village idiot actually doesn't wear a mask.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> That. Deniers need to read that sentence. then they need to crawl out of the hole they dug themselves that closed them off to all evidence, data and the the nearly 100% experts that say the masks 'helps' reduce the spread.
> 
> Why do deniers deny that? Oh, because dear leader President doesn't wear one. Got it.


It's very sad that we, in America, have made this political. As I have said before, the virus does not GAF.

This will not go away until we all do our part.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What I'm really confused about is that he seems to be downplaying wearing a mask and then linking to an article that emphasizes wearing one? I'm so confused.
> 
> And at the start of this, I was at "it's just the flu" - partly. But then shit got real and I was smart enough to take it seriously.


I posted it because you said the CDC hadn't changed it's guidelines. The article said they just did.

No wonder things scare you this much.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> most don't wear an N95 mask, and if you wear one with a button? Won't help that passenger at all. If you wear a surgical mask or cloth mask, replay the video I posted, won't help them either.
> 
> Stress destroys the immune system. Fear causes stress. Keep it up


"With a button"? What? &#128514; Do you know what an N95 mask is?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> won't help them either.


deny, deny, deny. All the data, evidence and nearly every single medical professional. Hole, dig. Keep going. Masks 'help' reduce the spread. Period. 
Just admit you wear a mask. Truth will set you free from deniers island.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I posted it because you said the CDC hadn't changed it's guidelines. The article said they just did.
> 
> No wonder things scare you this much.


What CDC guidelines? That this is airborne? To wear a mask? You're very confusing. Please elaborate.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> "With a button"? What? &#128514; Do you know what an N95 mask is?


yes, I've worn quite a few. Some like this:

https://www.vumc.org/coronavirus/la...nswered/can-i-use-mask-external-valve-or-vent
Do you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This will not go away until we all do our part.


up to and including taking the frakin vaccine, when one is available that the scientist say is safe; not dear leader President.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What CDC guidelines? That this is airborne? To wear a mask? You're very confusing. Please elaborate.


Why?, you seem easily confused.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

This is an N95 mask, so named because it blocks 95% of particulates - in or out.

Perhaps you are thinking of a mask with a valve? 











BigRedDriver said:


> yes, I've worn quite a few. Some like this:
> 
> https://www.vumc.org/coronavirus/la...nswered/can-i-use-mask-external-valve-or-vent
> Do you?


That's not an N95 mask smh



SHalester said:


> ah, ben we just traded 'loves'. :roflmao: Deniers want attention. They dance and jump and down. But wanna bet they wear masks full time? They just don't want to admit it.
> Only dear leader President the village idiot actually doesn't wear a mask.


Ahh double ♥. Are we going steady now? &#128514;



BigRedDriver said:


> Why?, you seem easily confused.


You're the one linking to a news article encouraging masks but seem against them. And you don't know what an N95 respirator is. So yeah, I'm very confused &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> What CDC guidelines?


that is a good question. Friday they were updated to say spread is also by air, not just droplets. Today it was removed. Wanna guess why? maybe king denier @BigRedDriver would like to hazard a guess why the CDC guidelines were change today....... maybe President got involved with his minions at the CDC? Hum. Hole. Dug. Deeper.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that is a good question. Friday they were updated to say spread is also by air, not just droplets. Today it was removed. Wanna guess why? maybe king denier @BigRedDriver would like to hazard a guess why the CDC guidelines were change today....... maybe President got involved with his minions at the CDC? Hum. Hole. Dug. Deeper.


Well, droplets are spread in the air..?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> This is an N95 mask, so named because it blocks 95% of particulates - in or out.
> 
> Perhaps you are thinking of a mask with a valve?
> View attachment 509416
> ...


Oh, I saw what you did. Here's a manufacturers webpage. See the variations Ben?

Probably not, the fear had you blinded

https://www.moldex.com/product-category/disposable_respiratory_protection/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, droplets are spread in the air..?


ok, now you are just splitting hairs. Way to suck the air out of that balloon. :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, I saw what you did. Here's a manufacturers webpage. See the variations Ben?
> 
> Probably not, the fear had you blinded
> 
> https://www.moldex.com/product-category/disposable_respiratory_protection/


Um okay a different link. I haven't seen seen a true N95 mask with a valve. See photo above.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um okay a different link. I haven't seen seen a true N95 mask with a valve. See photo above.


Gee, really?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Smart people know the difference.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Smart people know the difference.
> View attachment 509417


Oh, Ok Ben, how many of your passengers would know this? oh, is the one with the valve a true N95 or not.

deflection starts in 3.....2......1......


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm a Table Games Manager in a Casino that just reopened 2 weeks ago. It's horrible. People are always wanting to keep their masks below their nose. They are allowed to take them off for long enough to take a drink but then are supposed to put them right back on. Some are keeping straws in their mouths just for the purpose of keeping their mask off saying they are drinking. Sorry no. They get one nice warning, then a final warning, the third time they are escorted out of the building. Another problem is if not playing they have to stand six feet behind the games, even if they are with someone. It sucks that I keep having to show people what six feet is. These assholes are going to get us shut back down. I am still doing rideshare part-time 2 days a week. It isn't as bad but there have been a couple of problems. The casino situation is much worse. I don't like it either but those ARE the rules. Same thing with riding in the back seat with rideshare. Rules are for Uber X 3 people, everyone sits in the back. Don't like it, then ride somewhere else.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, Ok Ben, how many of your passengers would know this? oh, is the one with the valve a true N95 or not.
> 
> deflection starts in 3.....2......1......


Dude I have absolutely no Idea where you are coming from.

The thread is about pax removing their mask during a trip. Masks are required on both sides, both on Uber and Lyft.

Then you link to a CNN article that supports wearing a mask, then seeming to be against them.

I post a photo of me wearing a medical grade N95 mask and you mention masks with "buttons". Then I clarify the difference and you mention pax - okay?

And oh no, I've gone cross-eyed..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude I have absolutely no Idea where you are coming from.
> 
> The thread is about pax removing their mask during a trip. Masks are required on both sides, both on Uber and Lyft.
> 
> ...


Damn you are lame:

1 you stated quite clearly that the CDC guidance hasn't changed. Doesn't matter in the CNN article or the CDC recommends masks, the article clearly states that they changed guidance.

2. You posted the picture of an N95 mask and said one with a vent on it wasn't a true N95.
I proved you wrong.

One more strike and you're out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Damn you are lame:
> 
> 1 you stated quite clearly that the CDC guidance hasn't changed. Doesn't matter in the CNN article or the CDC recommends masks, the article clearly states that they changed guidance.
> 
> ...


Trolling or not, hard to tell.

The fact that the virus is spread through the air from droplets is not new. And masks are the most effective way to prevent the spread. Are you saying that they are not?

I never mentioned N95 masks with "buttons" (aka valves), you did. Yes, there are non medical N95 masks with a valve.

@SHalester I'm exhausted. Tap in? &#128514;


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Trolling or not, hard to tell.
> 
> The fact that the virus is spread through the air from droplets is not new. And masks are the most effective way to prevent the spread. Are you saying that they are not?
> 
> ...


Yes, the transmission of Covid 19 through droplets is not new. The transmission by aerosolized particles is. That's why the CDC CHANGED THE GUIDANCE. A droplet is heavier than air. It was previously believed that it was the primary cause of transmission. Now they believe that breathing alone, not heavier than air will transmit the virus.

those funny little masks may stop droplets, they do NOTHING to stop aerosols.

good lord, don't preach about things you don't know.

And again, the video showing how ineffective those masks are!






And if you're worried about getting infected by droplets hitting the back of your head? WASH YOUR HANDS AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE.

That's 3 strikes now. You're out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> That's 3 strikes now. You're out.


Whew what a relief.

Posted an hour ago on multiple outlets, ironically. Here's CNN https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/21/health/cdc-reverts-airborne-transmission-guidance/index.html

Just wear a damn mask.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

I love America, but only you guys could politicize a pandemic 😷🤦‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

hooj said:


> I love America, but only you guys could politicize a pandemic &#128567;&#129318;‍♂


Agreed. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

dauction said:


> *...so all that's left to do is to keep hounding you..*


And after not being able to get through, all that's left is to put them on ignore &#128528;



Benjamin M said:


> Broken teeth, vocal cord damage, hypoxia - not uncommon.


And bruises inside the mouth... I still have one inside my lip from 2 years ago.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And bruises inside the mouth... I still have one inside my lip from 2 years ago.


The best thing to come my way as a paramedic was the King LT airway. Not revolutionary, many past products like it, but well executed.

Minimally invasive and something my EMT could do while I established an IV.

As was the case when we resuscitated an elderly woman in a nursing home who should have had a DNR. Dead one minute, looking at me and biting the tube five minutes later. I will never forget the look, "Why?"

I have been intubated (with an endotracheal tube) once, right after I was born premature and clinically dead. I hear that the experience wasn't fun &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> @SHalester I'm exhausted. Tap in?


well, you know, there are things like getting dinner ready and chores that pulls one from the drama and excitement here. I think you see you will just go in circles with King Denier; he's (or she?) has been at it since March. Same tune, different day. It's just the flu. Only old people die. Blah blah, yadda yadda. Masks don't work. Masks GIVE you CV19. Dear leader President knows best. Around and around we go.

Masks help reduce the spread. FACT.
Not only old people die, but they are a big percent. FACT.
We are not 'rounding' the corner. FACT.
It is not just the flu. FACT.

Throw those at him and you get crickets.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> well, you know, there are things like getting dinner ready and chores that pulls one from the drama and excitement here. I think you see you will just go in circles with King Denier; he's (or she?) has been at it since March. Same tune, different day. It's just the flu. Only old people die. Blah blah, yadda yadda. Masks don't work. Masks GIVE you CV19. Dear leader President knows best. Around and around we go.
> 
> Masks help reduce the spread. FACT.
> Not only old people die, but they are a big percent. FACT.
> ...


What was for dinner?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

hooj said:


> I love America, but only you guys could politicize a pandemic &#128567;&#129318;‍♂


As a proud American, I normally revel in primacy, but your "only" desires a fact check: the cerebral spirochaetosis/anti-mask movement is currently fueling protests all throughout Europe.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> As a proud American, I normally revel in primacy, but your "only" desires a fact check: the cerebral spirochaetosis/anti-mask movement is currently fueling protests all throughout Europe.


It's not a movement, it's an ignorance, and the influence of social media is only scaling it up to appear legitimate.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


I you want to risk your own health that's your business, but if you're carrying the virus and don't wear a mask you're risking the health of everyone you come into contact with.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I you want to risk your own health that's your business, but if you're carrying the virus and don't wear a mask you're risking the health of everyone you come into contact with.


And that's the biggest thing that so many do not seem to understand.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

hooj said:


> I love America, but only you guys could politicize a pandemic &#128567;&#129318;‍♂


America is politicizing EVERYTHING now. It's way beyond embarrassing it's disgusting and may be the undoing of our country


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Westerner said:


> America is politicizing EVERYTHING now. It's way beyond embarrassing it's disgusting and may be the undoing of our country


I hope some sense of normality comes of all this craziness, but from masks, to the election, to RBG, to investigations on the president and now QAnon and all these crazies out of the woodwork...

There's a lot to unpack right now in America. I wish her the best and hope to visit again some day.

ps. I love that the NRA is slowly losing its luster and being exposed for it's massive faults.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So...

I pick up this old lady, she has an 02 tank and a walker...

Great... fun...

She has a mask on at the doctors office and her air hose is snaked in under the mask...

well i guess SHE isn't going to give me a hard time...

"I have a really hard time getting in the back if it's not too much trouble"

"Sure you can sit up front let me move my things"

I get her in the front, I get her walker in the back... I get the door closed, walk around to the driver side and get in..

Her mask is off already, from the time it took me to walk around the car.

This old lady is a sneeze away from dropping dead of AT LEAST 8 different things and the first thing she does after getting into the cab is peel her mask off.

And of course... we make a side stop on the way back to her house, an extra $5.00 on the meter for her to take the time to go into 711.. I watch from the car with the engine running (Florida 50 bajillion degrees out, in the worst of the day). She puts the mask back on to go into 711 and immediately in the car it comes back off again. The icing on this story is that... of course... she needs _cigarettes_.

SO....

obese (just regular obese, not morbidly obese)
Smoker
A bajillion years old (relative to me)
Lung problems (O2 tank)

and she's pulling off her mask around a stranger who in a car that has had god only knows how many people in it since it was last deep cleened or sanitized...

is THIS the demographics of the people who drop dead of covid?

I mean at what point does being a smoker for 70 years *not an exageration* get ANY of the blame if Granny Black Lung gets covid and drops dead?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

dauction said:


> We ARE worried about ourselves.. It's People Like you and your passengers that Keep spreading COVID....
> 
> *You guys are the reason that Business cant reopen
> 
> ...


Simmer down bubble boy

You can hound until you're blue in the nose. I can tell you were drooling all over yourself as you typed this.

Nothing but a puppet to the msm brainwashing, parroting whatever your favorite news channel says, you probably never had a single original thought in your life.

Your government has been lying to you ever since you were born, but all of the sudden now they telling the truth?

People like you were watching as the government hauled off 100,000 Japanese American citizens into interment camps. I bet you would watch right now as they haul off anyone branded as a virus spreader until you submit for a vaccine. Speaking of which, you would gladly take after someone else takes it first.

How many people own a copy of the constitution or the bill of rights? Or let alone even know the contents of it?

I'm the reason the businesses are not opening while burning too? You definitely know the numbers are real because there are no incentives to write off covid deaths. We should all capitulate for a 99.7% recovery rate.

Go neck yourself, nobody will know, they'll write it off as covid.



Nats121 said:


> I you want to risk your own health that's your business, but if you're carrying the virus and don't wear a mask you're risking the health of everyone you come into contact with.


Yes the virus will never go away until we all vaccinate, I get it. The msn never lies, both sides of the field. Do you even know what vaccine adjuvants are? I bet until this post you didn't.

https://www.thelastamericanvagabond...ials-demanding-the-public-be-tested/#comments
https://thefreedomarticles.com/toxic-vaccine-adjuvants-the-top-10/











Mash Ghasem said:


> And after not being able to get through, all that's left is to put them on ignore &#128528;


Ok Mr. "I put them on ignore" because you can't have a debate that goes against your narrative, it will shatter your make belief reality you're living in.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Throw those at him and you get crickets.


That's why at some point, you throw them an ignore-- to save yourself stress and aggravation!


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Since my county is at an all-time high for daily cases, I have adopted a no-tolerance policy for the bulls**t passengers that pretend they can't fathom how to wear a mask correctly. If you touch my car door handle with your nose still hanging out there will be no ride for you! No exceptions.

CDC has stated that masks are a more effective tool than vaccines. The more of us that use them the sooner this is over and we can get back to normalcy.

This is what biological attack looks like folks. And the arguments against wearing a mask are essential to that attack, probably originating from propaganda in our social media. There are also American institutions, such as vaccine manufacturers, that stand to make a lot of money if they can keep us sick until vaccine time. You can be intelligent and rise above all that. 

Never ending impeachments, 24/7 media hatemongering, a crippling pandemic, countrywide riots, sudden wildfires and sabotaged elections don't all happen at the same time by accident. Or maybe you think this is all random?

There's a lot more at stake here than someone's facial comfort.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I was dismissive of the virus at first but this is for real.


I see they got to you too. 
The brainwashing is complete as you've parroted just about every talking point.


BigRedDriver said:


> The transmission by aerosolized particles is [new].


Aerosol particles have been known for months now.
If the CDC is claiming it's new, then they are lying (as usual)


Benjamin M said:


> Just wear a damn mask.


You say the thread is about Uber policy, but most all of your comments are the broader arguments (demands) for masks in general and your acceptance of MSMedia and CNN conspiracies.
You want to wear a mask? Great.
The efficacy of cloth masks is 0-4% when properly worn.
I would never demand for you to wear a mask for my health, so I think you're being selfish by your demands.
My body. My choice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I see they got to you too.
> The brainwashing is complete as you've parroted just about every talking point.


Dude, I honestly cannot fathom how anyone with a normal IQ cannot realize that this is a threat that needs to be taken seriously. How many deaths will it take?

And, yes, this thread is still about people not wearing a mask in my car. Honestly, at this point, I thought people would have similar issues and be a bit pissed. But nope, gotta bring politics into it and deny that there is a real threat.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I would never demand for you to wear a mask for my health, so I think you're being selfish by your demands.
> My body. My choice.


Except for the fact that you can contract this virus, never have any symptoms, and then pass it on to countless others. It's a matter of responsibility.

And I do not follow the news, apart from the latest shootings around here. I am simply capable of common sense and critical thought.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> But nope, gotta bring politics into it and deny that there is a real threat.


You posted 5 pages worth of politics before I said anything.
You took it from Uber policy to you must wear a mask for humanity.
For you to make MY health choices is political.

The 'real threat' is how they got you to think there is a real threat.



Benjamin M said:


> Except for the fact that you can contract this virus, never have any symptoms, and then pass it on to countless others.
> It's a matter of responsibility.


It's a matter of control.
Again, you're accepting what was sold to you.

You say 'contract this virus'. Determined through testing, right?
A PCR test that gives false positives, whose inventor said is NOT a diagnostic tool.

Then you say 'never have any symptoms'.
Because you don't have a viral load large enough to cause sickness and also not a contagion.
All based on a positive result that is a false positive because it amplifies a harmless degraded virus AND, not just Covid but ANY coronavirus.
Getting the picture?

And the whole 'I mask for you and you for me' is a mind**** to get people to police each other to comply to a new normal, and show servitude to the point where we'll be begging for the government to make our health choices, like vaccines.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I find it absolutely unbelievable that people are STILL questioning this virus and downplaying the death count. *The virus does not care who you vote for, it only cares about spreading.*
> 
> You personally might be unlikely to die or become very ill from it * but that does not mean that a family member, friend, or passenger *may.
> 
> ...


Mathematics:

200K dead is less than 1% of the US population. Figure from the reported Infection Rate, the Mortality Rate from Covid-19 is less than .03% (3 in a Thousand). Comparison, A bad flu season is .03%.

Masks are EXTREMELY variable to their effectiveness. The bandana and plastic face shields are WORSE than no mask. If you are going to mandate " masks", you should legally define what a mask is.

Finally, people are really pissed off by the hypocrisy! Why are churches closed but casinos open? Why can't I get a haircut, but I can buy liquor and lottery tickets? Why are thousands allowed to gather for a political rally/riot, but not a family to bury their grandparents?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Like I said in another thread when it comes to COVID, and this includes masks, people on internet sites like this are exactly who you should *NOT* be listening to. They are not virologists.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> This will not go away until we all do our part.


Do you really think this will go away? I'm pretty sure it is here to stay.

At what point should people stop wearing masks? Are we going to have a Mask Season soon?

Why do people have to wear a mask because of Covid-19 but not the Flu? Masks help equally with both.

Uber has lots of rules, do you follow every one of them? I don't. I pick and choose the ones that are important to me.

Before anyone goes off on me yes I wear my mask while PAX are in the car, while away from my desk at my full time job or when people come to see me in my office, and where required by local ordinances. Do I give a crap if others wear their mask? No not really.

What if PAX don't wear their mask? Well this is America, decide what you will do and move on in life. Personally I don't care what other drivers do, I make my own choices.

I honestly feel that eventually I will get Covid-19 just like eventually I will get the Flu or the common cold.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Ok Mr. "I put them on ignore" because you can't have a debate that goes against your narrative, it will shatter your make belief reality you're living in.


Before you do anything drastic I beg you do talk to someone about this. It's not the end of the world. you are not the first one to be ignored nor the last. Just remember others have bounced back such devastation and so can you.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, you know, there are things like getting dinner ready and chores that pulls one from the drama and excitement here. I think you see you will just go in circles with King Denier; he's (or she?) has been at it since March. Same tune, different day. It's just the flu. Only old people die. Blah blah, yadda yadda. Masks don't work. Masks GIVE you CV19. Dear leader President knows best. Around and around we go.
> 
> Masks help reduce the spread. FACT.
> Not only old people die, but they are a big percent. FACT.
> ...


I had a black kid (OK, he may have been bi) with an afro zip within two inches of me on the bike path yesterday. He was maskless (gasp!)

Dear President sent him. #MAGA


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

If you're high risk and don't need to go out, just stay home. Save yourself!

We wouldn't want the obese, old, and unhealthy to catch the virus and die because they just _had_ to get their Starbucks or double cheeseburger fix.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I want to burst everyone bubble. 
The corona virus is air born . Its about 6 microns . 
Perfume is 30 to 150 microns . If you have your mask on and you can smell the perfume you already contaminated with the virus .
You mask even a n95 will not filter the 6 micron virus out. This virus can get into your eyes .
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/21/health/cdc-reverts-airborne-transmission-guidance/index.htmlStop worrying about these stupid masks. I already had the corona virus. I got it from doing airport rides long before trump shut down the airports . I support trump on shutting everything down it was worth a try.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> I want to burst everyone bubble.
> The corona virus is air born . Its about 6 microns .
> Perfume is 30 to 150 microns . If you have your mask on and you can smell the perfume you already contaminated with the virus .
> You mask even a n95 will not filter the 6 micron virus out. This virus can get into your eyes .
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/21/health/cdc-reverts-airborne-transmission-guidance/index.htmlStop worrying about these stupid masks. I already had the corona virus. I got it from doing airport rides long before trump shut down the airports . I support trump on shutting everything down it was worth a try.


I might have supported that decision if it did what he says it did. But it wasn't a shutdown. It was a conditional restriction that prompted tens of thousands to rush home from areas where the virus was already spreading. And, it was a half measure. The trick would have been to add testing and quarantine for travelers coming back stateside.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

There's tons of threads to talk politics or deny that the virus is something to be taken seriously. 

Some of us take the mask policy seriously in our own car. Can we just stay with that? 

Totally off the rails.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

In my humble opinion, selfishness and stupidity go hand-in-hand and cannot be "corrected". Some consider wearing a mask is a violation of their human rights. However, do they have the right to potentially infect other innocent humans? Honestly it is very hard to believe this kind of nonsense is happening in one of the most developed countries, if not the most.

Perhaps I should have said the following in the politics forum. The president has been condemned for his ignorance and decision to downplay the threat. A significant amount of Americans are equally guilty as well. Look at those that gather in bars, if not the street, thinking it is the best time to embrace each other by projecting respiratory / salivary excretions into the air. Call it freedom? So be it. This is also the main reason for me to quit transporting human cargoes around. Again, if those inconsiderate Uber users do not respect your health, it makes no sense to kneel before them in an exchange for a minimum fare. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. My fellow drivers, don't ever trust the lies "I forget my mask", "It is in my pocket", etc. Assuming they do put on the mask the last second just to enter your vehicle, they can take it off anytime once you start the ride. No worth all the confrontations. No mask, no problem, $3.75 education fee.










Below is a piece of old news. Take it as a joke. Hope "covidiots" do not dominate in the US.

https://nypost.com/2020/05/04/covidiot-says-she-cut-hole-in-mask-to-make-it-easier-to-breathe/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I had a black kid (OK, he may have been bi) with an afro zip within two inches of me on the bike path yesterday. He was maskless (gasp!)
> 
> Dear President sent him. #MAGA


going to need a decryption code for this post. Don't under the race or sexual preference angle at all?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> In my humble opinion, selfishness and stupidity go hand-in-hand and cannot be "corrected". Some consider wearing a mask is a violation of their human rights. However, do they have the right to potentially infect other innocent humans? Honestly it is very hard to believe this kind of nonsense is happening in one of the most developed countries, if not the most.
> 
> Perhaps I should have said the following in the politics forum. The president has been condemned for his ignorance and decision to downplay the threat. A significant amount of Americans are equally guilty as well. Look at those that gather in bars, if not the street, thinking it is the best time to embrace each other by projecting respiratory / salivary excretions into the air. Call it freedom? So be it. This is also the main reason for me to quit transporting human cargoes around. Again, if those inconsiderate Uber users do not respect your health, it makes no sense to kneel before them in an exchange for a minimum fare. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. My fellow drivers, don't ever trust the lies "I forget my mask", "It is in my pocket", etc. Assuming they do put on the mask the last second just to enter your vehicle, they can take it off anytime once you start the ride. No worth all the confrontations. No mask, no problem, $3.75 education fee.
> 
> ...


John Locke said centuries ago that you cannot change someone's core beliefs. Sadly, that's just the way it is. People will _almost_ always choose emotion over logic and reason


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

"Believes in science"? That's not how science is supposed to work. Only political prostitutes fall for this crap.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> you throw them an ignore


yup, that too. I insert them into ignore when they either suck up too many of my replies or I find out they are in the 'not a driver, never a driver' category.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Loop holes abound. :roflmao:
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6a3743cafd76087e5d475e
.
I had 3 hours to wait at the airport the other day. I usually don't drink but thought, what the hell, may as well sit in the bar and have a couple so we can take them off while we wait.

And another Gem about Masks.
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f695517cafd76087e5c6e40
.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

thank god for ignore.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

The Propaganda Machine has done a marvelous job of frightening the shit out of it's base and intended target

Imagine for one second if a REAL pandemic comes along.

The claim that a virus with a death rate of .04% is reason enough to shut down an entire economy is
stunning proof that we are ripe for tyranny.

Freedom has created the weakest, unthinking set of human beings in history modern and ancient.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> In my humble opinion, selfishness and stupidity go hand-in-hand and cannot be "corrected". Some consider wearing a mask is a violation of their human rights. However, do they have the right to potentially infect other innocent humans? Honestly it is very hard to believe this kind of nonsense is happening in one of the most developed countries, if not the most.
> 
> Perhaps I should have said the following in the politics forum. The president has been condemned for his ignorance and decision to downplay the threat. A significant amount of Americans are equally guilty as well. Look at those that gather in bars, if not the street, thinking it is the best time to embrace each other by projecting respiratory / salivary excretions into the air. Call it freedom? So be it. This is also the main reason for me to quit transporting human cargoes around. Again, if those inconsiderate Uber users do not respect your health, it makes no sense to kneel before them in an exchange for a minimum fare. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. My fellow drivers, don't ever trust the lies "I forget my mask", "It is in my pocket", etc. Assuming they do put on the mask the last second just to enter your vehicle, they can take it off anytime once you start the ride. No worth all the confrontations. No mask, no problem, $3.75 education fee.
> 
> ...


This is more accurate:












Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Loop holes abound. :roflmao:
> .
> https://banned.video/watch?id=5f6a3743cafd76087e5d475e
> .
> ...


Oh I know... loop holes... so many loop holes that they're even trying to make people think the earth is not flat.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, I honestly cannot fathom how anyone with a normal IQ...


BINGO!

I cannot fathom how many people there actually are without a normal IQ.
And the government let them vote too... so very frightening.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> I want to burst everyone bubble.
> The corona virus is air born . Its about 6 microns .
> Perfume is 30 to 150 microns . If you have your mask on and you can smell the perfume you already contaminated with the virus .
> You mask even a n95 will not filter the 6 micron virus out. This virus can get into your eyes .
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/21/health/cdc-reverts-airborne-transmission-guidance/index.htmlStop worrying about these stupid masks. I already had the corona virus. I got it from doing airport rides long before trump shut down the airports . I support trump on shutting everything down it was worth a try.


PLEASE.
How DARE you use common sense and facts !!!!

We're not facing a pandemic.....we're facing a Marxist incursion


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

&#128528; -o:


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

lol

Meme posting......it's ALL they have ROFL

Did you know.......The average Covid Fear Monger has less than a high school education?
And those claiming to have higher "educations" weren't educated....they received an indoctrination.
We REALLY need IQ testing before being allowed to vote. That I would support.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Some consider wearing a mask is a violation of their human rights.
> However, do they have the right to potentially infect other innocent humans?


Then why is smoking still allowed?
_Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than 41,000 deaths per year n the US, resulting from secondhand smoke exposure._

You easily offer up your freedom, based on a lie that masks are the saving grace.
What next?

That "Believes in science" in your posted meme should read "Believes in Propaganda"


Westerner said:


> People will _almost_ always choose emotion over logic and reason


Which is why it's so important for them to keep the fear alive.
Fear shuts down the part of the brain used for logic and problem solving.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Then why is smoking still allowed?
> _Cigarette smoking is responsible for more than 41,000 deaths per year n the US, resulting from secondhand smoke exposure._
> 
> You easily offer up your freedom, based on a lie that masks are the saving grace.
> ...


Why is smoking allowed? Why not you ask why driving is allowed? This is a matter of acceptable risk vs unacceptable risk. Personally I don't smoke but it were up to me to decide, I would have banned cigarettes once and for all. At least in the US, I don't see any indoor venues that allow customers to smoke within the premise. You can choose to spare the lives of non-smokers by not smoking in the public. Can you choose not to transmit the virus when you are infected? How many lives were lost due to COVID-19? You can choose to not believe in science but what about the 200k lost lives? Non clinical masks are definitely not too useful to protect the user but the others. You can argue about penetration of particles but do you have a more brilliant idea?

Speaking of propaganda, do you really believe a vaccine will become available in the near future? How long has it been since SARS? Yet some expect one to be used clinically next year? While recent pre-clinical studies are encouraging, there is still a long way to go. Don't let me start with those famous lines "we are doing better than any other countries", "it will miraculously go away in April", etc. All politicians are not to be trusted but please do differentiate between facts and myth.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Which is why it's so important for them to keep the fear alive.
> Fear shuts down the part of the brain used for logic and problem solving.


Really, just like Trump used the word "them" to blame illegal immigrants for everything in 2016, and people bought it. A little fear can be a good thing, it's why our species didn't become extinct in our early evolution due to predation. Masks are certainly not a cure all but they do help. Logic and problem solving? I agree, it's logical to listen to virologists when it comes to viruses, not politicians and internet trolls.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

*This is a post about pax not wearing masks, NOT A COVID-19 IS FAKE / REAL debate. *


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> PLEASE.
> How DARE you use common sense and facts !!!!
> 
> We're not facing a pandemic.....we're facing a Marxist incursion


keep doing what you do . Im happy for you . 
Must be nice living in fantasy world .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh my God guys. Take the argument to a purely COVID-19 related thread. There are plenty.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> I really don't care anymore.
> 
> I'm helping my kids 'distance learn' from 8:30-12:30 every morning during the week and I don't honestly give a @@@@ how anyone wears their mask or if they have a mask at all.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should care, you got kids at home. Wearing a mask is a crude but effective method of keeping you from becoming a statistic. 
These tiny fuqers (can fit a thousand on a tip of a pin) travel through water droplets. Inevitably you'll catch it when folks sneeze and cough all over you while you schlep their cheap asses a round in your crap car for pennies on the dollar. 
This is will probably be the biggest event of our lifetime, let's be safe out there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> *This is a post about pax not wearing masks, NOT A COVID-19 IS FAKE / REAL debate. *


Good luck with CHUCKLE-HEADS on this one.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Good luck with CHUCKLE-HEADS on this one.


Was honestly expecting "had a pax do that too, pissed me off" replies. Holy hell. &#128514; &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I've had a fair number of PAX who are in possession of a mask --- but for some reason, do not want to put it on their face before getting into the vehicle. They get left at the side of the road, if they cannot figure out that the mask goes one before your butt gets in the car. It's amazing how up set they are when I ask them to put on the mask that is in their possession, and how much MORE upset they are when I simply drive off, because you simply know the ride isn't going to go well after that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> and how much MORE upset


...because other drivers didn't bother to enforce the policy.......methinks. You know 'my other drivers let me blah blah'. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've had a fair number of PAX who are in possession of a mask --- but for some reason, do not want to put it on their face before getting into the vehicle. They get left at the side of the road, if they cannot figure out that the mask goes one before your butt gets in the car. It's amazing how up set they are when I ask them to put on the mask that is in their possession, and how much MORE upset they are when I simply drive off, because you simply know the ride isn't going to go well after that.


Had one of those today. Before I swiped start trip, I asked him to put on a mask. Got attitude back. His buddy was ready to go.



SHalester said:


> ...because other drivers didn't bother to enforce the policy.......methinks. You know 'my other drivers let me blah blah'. &#129318;‍♂


Also having that issue with the three pax rule. But not much attitude, mainly frustration.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ben, I bet you never had a problem with the Chipotle bag not following the Rules! :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Ben, I bet you never had a problem with the Chipotle bag not following the Rules! :roflmao:


Nope, just the one time I "cut in line" &#128514;

I start every day with Eats, get nothing. Then I get a notification saying that it has been busier than normal in the market. I think they throttled me. AR and CR also suck.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin.
> 
> Today, about a 30 minute trip - cam shows he took it off immediately after getting in the car. I didn't notice until right before the destination.
> 
> ...


Big deal. Masks do nothing to stop the spread of C19. I personally don't care if the rider wears one.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin.


1) This is happening at times in my car too. Especially at night. Now we have to pay undue attention to the back seat. I give warning that the ride will terminate if they pull it off again.

2) I am finding that alcohol + mask requirement attitudes is the formula for trouble.

3) If the pax approaching the car is not wearing a mask, and does not have one in their hand... that usually means trouble.

4) Twice this week I sized up two different pickups as potential alcohol / mask troublemakers and drove on w/o interacting with the fare.

5) The free masks that Uber provided me have paid off several times. It is a good move on Uber's part in that there have been several rides of mine that would not have been started due to pax thinking covering their face with their clothing was enough. I'm sure others have had similar experiences.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> 1) This is happening at times in my car too. Especially at night. Now we have to pay undue attention to the back seat. I give warning that the ride will terminate if they pull it off again.
> 
> 2) I am finding that alcohol + mask requirement attitudes is the formula for trouble.
> 
> ...


Respect for anyone who drives nights. My shift is like "I am Legend", sun goes down and I am heading home &#128514;

See if you can find some N95 masks (medical grade). They're gradually hitting retail.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why is smoking allowed? Why not you ask why driving is allowed?


Driving is a privilege, not a right.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> At least in the US, I don't see any indoor venues that allow customers to smoke within the premise.


Casinos, for one.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You can choose to not believe in science but what about the 200k lost lives?


You act like there is only 1 science, and it is irrefutable and must be accepted. Not how it works.
For every scientist you believe, I can find 2 leading, credible scientists to refute yours.
I believe in science. Factual, data driven, true science. Not the biased, agenda-filled, Fauci et al, quasi-science.
Of course, it is your right to believe whomever you want, but you are doing yourself a disservice to blindly accept what they are selling you, especially when there is so much evidence that they have been wrong and misleading on so many fronts.

So what about the 200K lives lost?
Nobody has ever died pre-Covid?
Again, you just accept the given 'cooked up' number without question.
All *from* Covid, right?
Dr. Birx: Unlike Some Countries, "If Someone Dies *With* COVID-19 We Are Counting That As A COVID-19 Death"

Ask yourself, why are so willing to accept what they tell you as irrefutable fact and give up your rights and freedoms because of it?


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Don't let me start with those famous lines "we are doing better than any other countries", "it will miraculously go away in April", etc. All politicians are not to be trusted but please do differentiate between facts and myth.


Should I bring out the quotes from doctors/scientist you believe in: "Masks increase virus risk", "There is no reason to be walking around with a mask". Fauci: The "coordinated response" Of Trump Admin Has Been "Impressive". "I can't imagine that under any circumstances that anybody could be doing more." "I don't think [Trump] ever distorted things that I spoke to him about." 
CDC: July-testing necessary/August-testing NOT necessary/Sept-testing necessary.
Don't you believe in science?


Westerner said:


> A little fear can be a good thing,


Irrational, debilitating fear based on lies...not so much.


Westerner said:


> I agree, it's logical to listen to virologists when it comes to viruses, not politicians and internet trolls.


Good thing I'm here then.

And to appease @Benjamin M, even though he made it political by at least page 2 of the thread, it's very simple.
If you choose to do business with or through Uber, and their company policy requires both rider and driver to wear a mask or face covering, then you comply with that policy, whether it's right or wrong, smart or dumb, otherwise do business elsewhere.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Driving is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> Casinos, for one.
> 
> ...


Dude I never mentioned politics, that I can recall, but TONS of people have.

*There are plenty of other threads here about politics and COVID-19. THIS thread is about pax not following the current policy of Uber and Lyft. *


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude I never mentioned politics, that I can recall, but TONS of people have.


If only there was some way to check...&#129300;


Benjamin M said:


> There are plenty of other threads here about politics and COVID-19. THIS thread is about pax not following the current policy of Uber and Lyft.


And there are plenty of threads about pax not wearing masks, violating policy.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Driving is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> Casinos, for one.
> 
> ...


Most Excellent INTELLIGENT Post.
Thank you.
They don't understand, but you body slammed their pathetic nonsense.

You can lead fools to education, but you can't force them to learn or comprehend.
I was a PAX last night and NO....I did not wear a mask and the guy had no problem with it.
I tipped him $10.00

Nazi drivers who are fascist to their PAX are going home broke.

At this point, most of the population has been exposed to covid19.
The infection rate can only decline.
I still can't belive how readily imbeciles throw their rights to the wind for an ounce of false security.

There MUST be a way to take advantage of all this ignorance.
For a while there I saw masks advertised 2 for $20. perhaps that's how you capitalize on ignorance?

SOClean is doing it. $300 for an Oxygen germ killer. People have lost their minds.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If only there was some way to check...&#129300;
> 
> And there are plenty of threads about pax not wearing masks, violating policy.


Yeah, have fun. I have not mentioned either political party apart from saying that I really do not like either option. That is "politics".

Guys, if you want to risk it, cool. No skin off my back. I think you are making a mistake but so be it.

If you climb into my car, sitting right behind me, take your mask off? Trip ends. Zero tolerance now.

Again, if you want to argue about COVID-19, loads of other threads. Have at it.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

YellowCab is cheaper and fewer Nazi drivers.
Choose carefully
Posts like the above ensures I will always call YC first from now on.

Yeah, have fun with no PAX. I refuse to ride with ignorant, hostile drivers.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have not mentioned either political party apart from saying that I really do not like either option. That is "politics".
> 
> Guys, if you want to risk it, cool. No skin off my back. I think you are making a mistake but so be it.


Off topic. The topic is pax not wearing masks.


Benjamin M said:


> If you climb into my car, sitting right behind me, take your mask off? Trip ends. Zero tolerance now.


Policy violations should not be tolerated.

Plenty of other threads with the same theme.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Off topic. The topic is pax not wearing masks.
> 
> Policy violations should not be tolerated.
> 
> Plenty of other threads with the same theme.


I was replying to your latest, politically oriented, post.

And yes, policy violations should not be tolerated. Glad we can agree on that. That is why I started this thread.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...because other drivers didn't bother to enforce the policy.......methinks. You know 'my other drivers let me blah blah'. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> For a while there I saw masks advertised 2 for $20. perhaps that's how you capitalize on ignorance?


You can get the ShamWow masks, 2 for $30 shipped.
With Zinc. LOL
Made with "hyper-absorbent material", just hyper-absorbing airborne Covid particles for you to breath in now or later at your leisure. LOL
Maybe even more deadly than no mask.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You can get the ShamWow masks, 2 for $30 shipped.
> With Zinc. LOL
> Made with "hyper-absorbent material", just hyper-absorbing airborne Covid particles for you to breath in now or later at your leisure. LOL
> Maybe even more deadly than no mask.


Asking nicely. If you want to keep with the political slant, please go elsewhere. Maybe even a site for like minded people.

Once again, this thread is about masks during trips. Not the grand scheme of a global pandemic and whatever political slant anyone wants to put on it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I was replying to your latest, politically oriented, post.


Like you, I did not mention parties if I recall.
Like you, I spoke of the role of masks in society.
I spoke of the science surrounding masks.
So if your posts were not political as you claim, neither are mine.

How is speaking of ShamWow masks political? LOL
Take your N95 mask off and breath some fresh air and relax.

I was helping to push your thread to the top of Popular Threads like you hoped for.
A 'thank you' would suffice.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

“Agree with me or get out! This isn’t the politics section “


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...because other drivers didn't bother to enforce the policy.......methinks. You know 'my other drivers let me blah blah'. &#129318;‍♂


And you thought "mods" are certain people on this site?!
It's a disease!
It's the *My Other Driver Syndrome!*


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

AgentSmith said:


> Maybe you should care, you got kids at home. Wearing a mask is a crude but effective method of keeping you from becoming a statistic.
> These tiny fuqers (can fit a thousand on a tip of a pin) travel through water droplets. Inevitably you'll catch it when folks sneeze and cough all over you while you schlep their cheap asses a round in your crap car for pennies on the dollar.
> This is will probably be the biggest event of our lifetime, let's be safe out there.


Yeh those masks are gonna stop all those droplets? and I don't have a cheap ass car.
Ive shuttled, I dunno, 500-700 pax during the pandemic all shapes and sizes with masks, without masks and everything in between.

I've pumped gas without gloves at God knows how many gas stations.

I've used public restrooms inside, outside, uptown, downtown, wherever the need arises.

If this virus is AS CONTAGIOUS as our leaders tell us it is. Then I would have contracted it.

Nursing homes are one of the most cleanest and inspected places around.

We're being lied to.

Stop this bullshit.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> YellowCab is cheaper and fewer Nazi drivers.
> Choose carefully
> Posts like the above ensures I will always call YC first from now on.
> 
> Yeah, have fun with no PAX. I refuse to ride with ignorant, hostile drivers.


I would love to NEVER have you in my car. Cheers.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, Benjamin M.

It is admittedly somewhat entertaining seeing you try to get all these super knowledgeable ducks to line up in a row. 🤣

Anyway, here's my take on passengers not wearing masks. I evaluate each passenger visually before they are allowed to even enter my car. I don't offer masks, I don't offer advise or ask them to please put on a mask, I don't point out that they have to cover their nose, or try to change them in any way. I want to see what kind of person they are without any input on my part. If they try to enter my car bare-faced or with the mask hanging off their face, they just don't get a ride from me, period.

I'm evaluating my risks that I'm taking when I let them into a vehicle with me. I want to see what their habits are without my artificially changing them. If they're the type of person whose default behavior is to go without a proper mask, that tells me they are probably a covid carrier. Putting on a mask for 5 minutes while they ride with me doesn't drop my risk very much. They are still a dirtbag covid spreader. They probably haven't washed their hands in a week, and they just touched many parts of my car which other passengers will soon touch.

Here's my workflow.

Approach every passenger with doors locked. Observe if they have the mask on properly. Pay particular attention when they reach out to grab the door handle. Is the mask on properly at that moment? If not, there will be no ride for this individual. No exceptions.

It's very similar to a baseball umpire calling the play by paying attention with sharp eyes. There is no negotiation. A foul is a foul. You're out of here.

There was a recent study done by questionnaire that found a very close correlation between mask deniers and those who are sociopaths. An entire lack of empathy for others. Sound familiar?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If you choose to do business with or through Uber, and their company policy requires both rider and driver to wear a mask or face covering, then you comply with that policy, whether it's right or wrong, smart or dumb, otherwise do business elsewhere.


I agree with this 100%



ColdRider said:


> This isn't the politics section "


Everything seems to be the politics section now,-o:


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Driving is a privilege, not a right.
> 
> Casinos, for one.
> 
> ...


You initially asked the question "why smoking is allowed?". The way I interpret it is that second-hand smoking is also a risk to one's health. This is why I used operation of automobiles as an analogy. That has nothing to do with the point that driving is a privilege. Why did you even bring up an irrelevant fact? As for the casino part, perhaps you are right. I seldom visit those places.

Now you want to talk science. Please help yourself. Use Pubmed. Type in the keyword COVID-19. I am certain that there are far more articles than you can read. Data can be contradictory and I don't see a problem with that. This is what Science is - to seek for the truth. I don't believe blindly in any specific scientist but published data. Anything said from any given politicians, I take it as a pinch of salt, if not a joke. Humans die everyday from all sorts of reasons. Isn't that a fact? What is your underlying message of "Nobody has ever died pre-Covid?"? Don't also forget that individuals with pre-existing conditions are more susceptible to getting infected, hence the number may actually be higher than reported. Also please note that not everyone can have access to medical care in this developed country which implies that the actual number of infection is likely "under-reported". Research articles are the least biased source of information that can be used to make an informed decision, not CDC, Dr. Fauci; not to mention your president. If you have some knowledge in molecular biology, go and read, at least some reviews from Pubmed. You will be fascinated while frightened, at the same time, by how complex the virus is. Masks are a lie. Do you think coronavirus is a lie too? While you can walk away without any symptoms, this may not be the case had you unintentionally infected your love ones. You need not to answer me. OP is not happy having his thread hijacked.

What is the freedom you are referring to? Wearing a mask? As you said that yourself, go and work elsewhere should you choose not to comply with the mask requirement. This is your freedom to choose whatever that works the best for you. As a driver and assuming you are still driving, do you wear a mask? Do you care if your passenger have one or not? For me, it is my right to enforce the mask policy. No mask, no ride and thank you for the $3.75.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You initially asked the question "why smoking is allowed?". The way I interpret it is that second-hand smoking is also a risk to one's health. This is why I used operation of automobiles as an analogy. That has nothing to do with the point that driving is a privilege. Why did you even bring up an irrelevant fact? As for the casino part, perhaps you are right. I seldom visit those places.
> 
> Now you want to talk science. Please help yourself. Use Pubmed. Type in the keyword COVID-19. I am certain that there are far more articles than you can read. Data can be contradictory and I don't see a problem with that. This is what Science is - to seek for the truth. I don't believe blindly in any specific scientist but published data. Anything said from any given politicians, I take it as a pinch of salt, if not a joke. Humans die everyday from all sorts of reasons. Isn't that a fact? What is your underlying message of "Nobody has ever died pre-Covid?"? Don't also forget that individuals with pre-existing conditions are more susceptible to getting infected, hence the number may actually be higher than reported. Also please note that not everyone can have access to medical care in this developed country which implies that the actual number of infection is likely "under-reported". Research articles are the least biased source of information that can be used to make an informed decision, not CDC, Dr. Fauci; not to mention your president. If you have some knowledge in molecular biology, go and read, at least some reviews from Pubmed. You will be fascinated while frightened, at the same time, by how complex the virus is. Masks are a lie. Do you think coronavirus is a lie too? While you can walk away without any symptoms, this may not be the case had you unintentionally infected your love ones. You need not to answer me. OP is not happy having his thread hijacked.
> 
> What is the freedom you are referring to? Wearing a mask? As you said that yourself, go and work elsewhere should you choose not to comply with the mask requirement. This is your freedom to choose whatever that works the best for you. As a driver and assuming you are still driving, do you wear a mask? Do you care if your passenger have one or not? For me, it is my right to enforce the mask policy. No mask, no ride and thank you for the $3.75.


You seriously asked why you don't see people smoking in businesses?

BECAUSE THEY PASSED A LAW PROHIBITING IT IN MOST BUSINESSES!

Good lord. Really?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You act like there is only 1 science, and it is irrefutable and must be accepted. Not how it works.
> For every scientist you believe, I can find 2 leading, credible scientists to refute yours.
> I believe in science. Factual, data driven, true science. Not the biased, agenda-filled, Fauci et al, quasi-science.
> Of course, it is your right to believe whomever you want, but you are doing yourself a disservice to blindly accept what they are selling you, especially when there is so much evidence that they have been wrong and misleading on so many fronts.
> ...


:thumbup: It's the college age students that do not have enough experience of life to learn this. Now if she would look up Kaitlin Benntt an the interviews on campus. I didn't become aware until I was 38.

Problem is Science is being suppressed by mostly main stream media and politics. The reason why I put up Banned.video is to see the other side. As I do not care what others think.

Oh and you can not talk about the Globalist George Soros, The one who can not be Named, who gave up 220 million to fund BLM and Antifa. So there's that. smh...



NotYetADriver said:


> I still can't believe how readily imbeciles people throw their rights to the wind for an ounce of false security.


:thumbup: They are just unaware. They need someone who they respect and trust to explain it to them. Most do not have that in there life. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> For the second time in the past week I have glanced back to see my pax with their mask on their chin.
> 
> Today, about a 30 minute trip - cam shows he took it off immediately after getting in the car. I didn't notice until right before the destination.
> 
> ...


Government tells you to wear mask and you believe it. Stop being a sheep 
Maybe watch this video and see how overblown it all is


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> Have you read the new CDC guidance? Says breathing and talking spreads the virus. These masks only control droplets, so they do nothing.


Some of you folks must have done terribly on the SAT, because you certainly can't read and comprehend anything.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


Our health system is run by bureaucrats who have bought into this panic and want to keep the narrative going to save face. 
The video below shows that most people are already immune because humans have evolved to deal with corona virus


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

And in other highly disturbing news...
(WARNING: do not listen to this while holding a pen, pencil, or other other thin sharp utensil that may fit into your ears)


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> The video below shows that most people are already immune because humans have evolved to deal with corona virus


The guy in this video makes a MIGHTY BOLD assumption at 4:28 that shutting down the global travel and economy had 'no effect' on the data.

He also makes the assumption that people didn't take distancing and minimizing social behaviour seriously in SWEDEN. The hit to Sweden's economy suggest people were going out less, buying less, and otherwise socializing less, even with the society 'fully open' people are to go minimize some risk. To say that government policy is the driver more than actual human behaviour is ludicrous.

Some of the SHEEP out here, have science backgrounds, and think. Many of the anti-Covid crowd are just sheep of a different breed. Carry on though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 509391
> View attachment 509393
> 
> 
> Appears to be made in the USA


Bought in person, or the internet? If internet, can you PM the link?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Go to 5 minutes into the video and Swedish predictions were a massive number of deaths. Instead they only had 5000 deaths (Mostly elderly). They had Bold assumptions that massive numbers around the world would die and it hasn't even reached the road toll deaths (1.35 million). The Bold assumptions were made by people (Mainly bureaucrats and sheeplike citizens that panicked).

If you don't believe him look at the stats here watch how cases have skyrocketed and are still rising but deaths are dropping rapidly. Use critical thinking skills because economies are being destroyed over this and more people will die in the long run from suicides and other health issues like cancers etc.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Simmer down bubble boy
> 
> You can hound until you're blue in the nose. I can tell you were drooling all over yourself as you typed this.
> 
> ...


This mentality is why America leads in covid19 infections, deaths and lack of getting a real grip on COVID's spread.

You're the richest, strongest, most advanced nation in the world, with the best of tech, medical and health professionals on the planet - but somehow the narrative from "free-thinkers" is taking over.

Apparently everyone knows better than the doctors, the professionals and the medical experts because this apparent "loss of freedom" and "knowledge" that these fringe social media companies are pushing, is worth more than the knowledge of the best of the best.

You got the best advice and knowledge in the world, yet these "free thinking" and "can't takeaway my freedoms" types are the ones that more and more people are sadly listening to.

Sad. Really sad.

Johns Hopkins University data from today.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, the transmission of Covid 19 through droplets is not new. The transmission by aerosolized particles is. That's why the CDC CHANGED THE GUIDANCE. A droplet is heavier than air. It was previously believed that it was the primary cause of transmission. Now they believe that breathing alone, not heavier than air will transmit the virus.
> 
> those funny little masks may stop droplets, they do NOTHING to stop aerosols.
> 
> ...


Arguing that masks don't stop everything therefore there's no point in wearing them, even though we know that they do stop a lot of the virus is like arguing that you can still die if you're wearing a seatbelt. Yes, you can, but you're a lot less likely to.

Or saying that washing your hands after you go to the bathroom doesn't GUARANTEE you don't miss a spot and pass on the norovirus you

Just as if you wear a mask you may still infect someone or get infected, but it's a lot less likely.


Benjamin M said:


> And that's the biggest thing that so many do not seem to understand.


Don't understand, or don't care?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

There are a lot of doctors that don’t agree with the medical advice from the official statements because the government is trying to create peace of mind with the illusion of safety. This happened with 911 after the terrorist attacks and more people died because they started driving instead of catching planes which is actually more dangerous than flying. It’s all about a feeling of security not actual security. The government will just get hand picked experts that will tow the official party line, any experts that have a dissenting opinion are oether silenced or fired. This happens all the time on policy and it’s no conspiracy theory. 

Many deaths in the USA are due to poor health of the population. Many already have conditions and that’s because the country is full of fast food outlets. 

India’s deaths are still rising and they don’t have that culture. The Swedes don’t have that free thinking culture of the Americans and they have much lower deaths because of their general health not because of lockdowns. Many American states are much stricter than Sweden’s with hard lockdown and mandated masks so why are their per capita deaths higher than Sweden’s.

It’s all psychology mate, you have bought in to the narrative and you haven’t really thought about the real dangers.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> There are a lot of doctors that don't agree with the medical advice from the official statements because the government is trying to create peace of mind with the illusion of safety. This happened with 911 after the terrorist attacks and more people died because they started driving instead of catching planes which is actually more dangerous than flying. It's all about a feeling of security not actual security. The government will just get hand picked experts that will tow the official party line, any experts that have a dissenting opinion are oether silenced or fired. This happens all the time on policy and it's no conspiracy theory.
> 
> Many deaths in the USA are due to poor health of the population. Many already have conditions and that's because the country is full of fast food outlets.
> 
> ...


Clearly, you haven't thought much about what I may or may not have thought about over the last 8 months, I think you should leave my thinking to what I think I should be thinking about. You think?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Clearly, you haven't thought much about what I may or may not have thought about over the last 8 months, I think you should leave my thinking to what I think I should be thinking about. You think?


I've just seen this thread and want answers as to why Sweden has a lower death rate than some American states with lots of punitive measures and also why deaths are trending down even though cases are still rising rapidly with lockdowns and restrictions starting to ease in many parts of the the world. 
I'm not telling you what to think, I'm telling you to analyse the information and then think about it. This is no conspiracy theory it's in plain black and white. Why aren't deaths going up like predicted. 
Yes there is a fire but it's mostly smoke and panic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Yes there is a fire but it's mostly smoke and panic.


You might want to slow your drivel march by viewing your country's CV19 status. I bet nobody there believes it is all fire and smoke. Ooopsie.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Maybe you want to answer the question first because you haven’t made any point. Still no answer from the sheep. Just try and throw insults without actually analysing anything. No answer on Sweden or why death rates are dropping. The economy in Victoria has completely collapsed with thousands going out of business because of our neurotic leaders that think there is a fire when there is only smoke.

Do you know how many people in hospital in the whole country, 10 people, yep that’s right 10 people and the entire economy will go to garbage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Do you know how many people in hospital in the whole country, 10 people, yep that's right 10 people and the entire economy will go to garbage.


such a noob. Now go back and look at the entire history of the CV19 impact in YOUR country. Fire and smoke, my arse.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Many deaths in the USA are due to poor health of the population. Many already have conditions and that's because the country is full of fast food outlets.
> 
> India's deaths are still rising and they don't have that culture. The Swedes don't have that free thinking culture of the Americans and they have much lower deaths because of their general health not because of lockdowns. Many American states are much stricter than Sweden's with hard lockdown and mandated masks so why are their per capita deaths higher than Sweden's.


Nobody wants to admit this. I keep bringing it up. America is a fat, sedentary country. We have clogged arteries and diets of red meat, soda, booze and fried food. We glorify obesity and tell 275 pound women they are completely healthy and beautiful.

Thank you for mentioning it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

It's only the flu.
It's only the elderly.
It's only those with underlying conditions
It's only obese people.
It's all a lie.
HERD IMMUNITY
Masks give you CV19
Masks don't work at all
My doctor my expert says CV19 is fake
My mommy said CV19 is a hoax
My President President said almost nobody is effected.
Blah Blah

Denier island is growing in population; pretty soon might be a dozen who live there permanently.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


Have you tested positive yet?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Nobody wants to admit this. I keep bringing it up. America is a fat, sedentary country. We have clogged arteries and diets of red meat, soda, booze and fried food. We glorify obesity and tell 275 pound women they are completely healthy and beautiful.
> 
> Thank you for mentioning it.


Yep but coronavirus they are the only important deaths everything else is just business

Anyway I'll answer the regurgitated nonsense I hear from the mindless lefties from down under as well. Saying I'm talking drivel maybe look at yourself.

It's only the flu.
answer 
It's only a virus that came from animals which is similar to other corona viruses that humans have adapted to from millions of years of evolution. It's a bit different and slightly more dangerous to extremely unhealthy individuals but that's more to do with their lifestyle and life cycle than the virus itself

It's only the elderly.

A: Yes because they have compromised immune systems and unhealthy lifestyles (from poor diet & smoking when younger) and the much more healthy elderly people from Vietnam are almost as resistant to it as the younger people

It's only those with underlying conditions

A: Yes because poor lifestyle encouraged by governments have lead to these conditions and they usually die from something else, that's why normal doctors tell you to exercise and eat healthy

It's only obese people.
A: FFS man you're repeating the same thing, are you like the puffer fish trying to make something small into something big.

It's all a lie.
A: no it's true but the perception of effects is much worse than the effects itself

HERD IMMUNITY
A: Yes from evolution and those people that remain healthy. We pretty much have full immunity with very few people showing any symptoms at all.

Masks give you CV19
A: not they don't do anything like that but they are useless . Society isn't a hospital so we don't need them.

Masks don't work at all
A: pretty much useless but obviously like a toddlers blanket protects you from the bogey man,

My doctor my expert says CV19 is fake
A: again not fake just trying to paint us as conspiracy theorists when you are the guys with the Psychological problems

My mommy said CV19 is a hoax
A: Even my mother can see through government propaganda, I guess it's just life experience. Your hippy mother probably let you see her naked.

My President President said almost nobody is effected.
A: he never said that but no one will probably vote for the for lefty politicians for a long time as most people at the prime of their lives want things like you know jobs, houses, business success, freedom etc

Blah Blah
A: Blah blah blah every life is precious we must lock away ourselves for five years so a 95 year old gets 3 more months of bed ridden life blah blah You're a cruel guy for seeing life for what it is and that it ends,


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some of you folks must have done terribly on the SAT, because you certainly can't read and comprehend anything.


you? They changed it twice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Bought in person, or the internet? If internet, can you PM the link?


Local Food Lion grocery store here in RVA


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some of you folks must have done terribly on the SAT, because you certainly can't read and comprehend anything.


you have an explanation then? Go ahead, spit it out.

didn't think so clown


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, everyone wore their mask properly throughout the day.. 🙄


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

It's only the flu.
answer
It's only a virus that came from animals which is similar to other corona viruses that humans have adapted to from millions of years of evolution. It's a bit different and slightly more dangerous to extremely unhealthy individuals but that's more to do with their lifestyle and life cycle than the virus itself

First covid is a corna virus and flu is an influenza virus. Two different viruses. Shaped differently Similar symptoms but not the same. 2nd covid it's really different than the flu. It is way more infectious. Kills more (show me one legit link that shows flu has killed more than 200000 people and we are only half way through the year) it's more deadly cuz it attacks your vital organs where the flu mostly goes after your lungs. The flu doesn't have lingering effects like covid does like lost of taste loss of energy loss of concentration months after infection. It is not EXTREMELY unhealthy people who are dying you %^|$ it's healthy people too and people with issues that was well managed who would have otherwise lived long lives. IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE VIRUS!!! go read about what a cytokine storm is and acute respiratory distress syndrome is.

Scientists in a July 2020 JAMA Neurology study found that COVID-19 patients had a heightened risk of stroke compared to patients who had the flu.









Healthy person who died. Seems like someone with a good life style huh? Being in a hospital is not a bad life style b4 you utter that bs or there would have been just as many docs dying last year. 

It's only the elderly.

A: Yes because they have compromised immune systems and unhealthy lifestyles (from poor diet & smoking when younger) and the much more healthy elderly people from Vietnam are almost as resistant to it as the younger people

Ahhhh typical Rep answer. Avoid the topic and spew some bs. Topic is it only affects the elderly NOT why does it affect the elderly! And it does not only affect the elderly what complete nonsense.










It's only those with underlying conditions

A: Yes because poor lifestyle encouraged by governments have lead to these conditions and they usually die from something else, that's why normal doctors tell you to exercise and eat healthy

Topic is its ONLY those with underlying conditions. See above doctor pic. Seems like she is pretty fit to me.

SSomeone tweeted:
My dad is one of 200k+ people that died of COVID-19. He was super healthy, didn't have any pre-existing conditions, & didn't even have gray hair. He still DIED after a 3 week battle with COVID-19. Please register to vote and VOTE for people that believe in SCIENCE.

It's only obese people.
A: FFS man you're repeating the same thing, are you like the puffer fish trying to make something small into something big.

200k people who died makes it big. And more are dying everyday Becuase if this virus. These people would have not died after testing positive. 

It's all a lie.
A: no it's true but the perception of effects is much worse than the effects itself

Except that's what you nut jobs say about the virus. What the **** are you talking about. The effects of not being able to breath is pretty damn bad. 

HERD IMMUNITY
A: Yes from evolution and those people that remain healthy. We pretty much have full immunity with very few people showing any symptoms at all.

Look at that he pulled a trump. Shocker. Whats full immunity? Now if we are talking about herd immunity you ****ing def don't have it if people are dying. Ahhh show few symptoms? They are dying all over the world mostly in your country!

Masks give you CV19
A: not they don't do anything like that but they are useless . Society isn't a hospital so we don't need them.

Ya well why the duck do so many you reps say it does? And they help. In Canada most people comply with the masks requirement and we hardly have anyone in the hospitals. Youz people don't and have tons of people in your hospitals. 

Masks don't work at all
A: pretty much useless but obviously like a toddlers blanket protects you from the bogey man,

My doctor my expert says CV19 is fake
A: again not fake just trying to paint us as conspiracy theorists when you are the guys with the Psychological problems

Then why do so many of you say it is. You are cuz you keep throwing that nonsense out there. 

My mommy said CV19 is a hoax
A: Even my mother can see through government propaganda, I guess it's just life experience. Your hippy mother probably let you see her naked.

My President President said almost nobody is effected.
A: he never said that but no one will probably vote for the for lefty politicians for a long time as most people at the prime of their lives want things like you know jobs, houses, business success, freedom etc

Blah Blah
A: Blah blah blah every life is precious we must lock away ourselves for five years so a 95 year old gets 3 more months of bed ridden life blah blah You're a cruel guy for seeing life for what it is and that it ends,


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Arguing that masks don't stop everything therefore there's no point in wearing them, even though we know that they do stop a lot of the virus is like arguing that you can still die if you're wearing a seatbelt. Yes, you can, but you're a lot less likely to.
> 
> Or saying that washing your hands after you go to the bathroom doesn't GUARANTEE you don't miss a spot and pass on the norovirus you
> 
> ...


Of course you understand that nobody argues that it doesn't stop everything, therefore you should wear them. And since you don't care to keep up, the argument is that masks give people a false sense of security.

If it is to protect against droplets, they serve some purpose, but no more than if you cough into your elbow or sneeze into a tissue.

if they are intended to stop airborne aerosols, then they fail. I've posted this before, and understand the vapor you see is many, many, many times larger than a virus.






You were saying?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> It's only the flu.
> answer
> It's only a virus that came from animals which is similar to other corona viruses that humans have adapted to from millions of years of evolution. It's a bit different and slightly more dangerous to extremely unhealthy individuals but that's more to do with their lifestyle and life cycle than the virus itself
> 
> ...


This is a thread about people not wearing a mask during an Uber trip, as is required on both sides. Please find another COVID-19 thread, I believe that there is a section on the site just for that.



BigRedDriver said:


> Of course you understand that nobody argues that it doesn't stop everything, therefore you should wear them. And since you don't care to keep up, the argument is that masks give people a false sense of security.
> 
> If it is to protect against droplets, they serve some purpose, but no more than if you cough into your elbow or sneeze into a tissue.
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> It's only the flu.
> answer
> It's only a virus that came from animals which is similar to other corona viruses that humans have adapted to from millions of years of evolution. It's a bit different and slightly more dangerous to extremely unhealthy individuals but that's more to do with their lifestyle and life cycle than the virus itself
> 
> ...


I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. And we are immune to nearly all.

and this one differs in another way. The median age it kills is 80. Given the fact that average life expectancy is 78.5 years in the United States, this may be the first pandemic that doesn't adversely effect our average life expectancy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. And we are immune to nearly all.
> 
> and this one differs in another way. The median age it kills is 80. Given the fact that average life expectancy is 78.5 years in the United States, this may be the first pandemic that doesn't adversely effect our average life expectancy.


So, how about pax not wearing a mask properly during a trip? Am I right?? Sure does bother me!

Ten pages of mostly off topic arguments.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, how about pax not wearing a mask properly during a trip? Am I right?? Sure does bother me!
> 
> Ten pages of mostly off topic arguments.


Uber has a rule. It should be followed when working as a driver. I think that's standard.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Uber has a rule. It should be followed when working as a driver. I think that's standard.


Uber has a mandatory mask policy for drivers and passengers. That's what this thread is about. And I am glad that you agree it should be followed.

Now maybe find another COVID-19 thread to express your opinions on this *global *pandemic. This one is regarding the mask policy while driving or riding. Please and thank you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> You're a cruel guy for seeing life for what it is and that it ends,


truth is a round trip and you were smacked. Now you struggle. Viewing your own CV19 stats from the beginning got you down, huh?

Grow a pair. And continue to live in your world of wonder. Don't forget your mask, tho. Nobody wants your air.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. And we are immune to nearly all.
> 
> and this one differs in another way. The median age it kills is 80. Given the fact that average life expectancy is 78.5 years in the United States, this may be the first pandemic that doesn't adversely effect our average life expectancy.


These are deadly virses do we have immunity to these? That's a lot no? 
Ebola 
Rabbies 
HIV
Small pox 
Rota virus 
Dengue 
Flu
Cold
Hepatitis

Source for median age? Show me one link where it says that. You can't and won't cuz your a typical Rep.

Stick to driving please and thank you we don't need your bs floating around.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> These are deadly virses do we have immunity to these? That's a lot no?
> Ebola
> Rabbies
> HIV
> ...


This is a thread about the mask policy for drivers and passengers.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This is a thread about the mask policy for drivers and passengers.


Then get a mod to move our posts to where it belongs. I'm not going to have this Rep have his bs hang out there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> These are deadly virses do we have immunity to these? That's a lot no?
> Ebola
> Rabbies
> HIV
> ...


Ah hell I can't resist. The diseases and illnesses you listed were stopped by vaccines, prevention, or the fact that the infected died so quickly that it was easy to control.

Best way to prevent the spread HIV? Wearing a condom. Best way to prevent the spread of COVID-19? Wearing a mask and social distancing.

And I am sure you will get a vaccination, right? Thought so.

K now back to pax and masks..



RideshareDog said:


> Then get a mod to move our posts to where it belongs. I'm not going to have this Rep have his bs hang out there.


This post was a story about a pax that removed his mask during a trip, breaking the current policy and his pissing me off. Not a general COVID-19 post for people to argue over the pandemic.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Influenza deaths are between 20k to 60k deaths every year. So that means over 10 years this is way more than Corona deaths and I haven't mentioned all the other cancers and other diseases.

Yeah trust science, they dont even know exactly what people are dying from.
It says 20 to 60k so they could be off by 40000 people. 

Why can't they get a reliable figure from Influenza. If Influenza has been around for a long time how the hell are they going to figure out whats going on with Corona. I'm sure its more guesswork than anything. 

Government's and their advisors are more propaganda than actual science. But hey wear a mask because reason .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> Influenza deaths are between 20k to 60k deaths every year. So that means over 10 years this is way more than Corona deaths and I haven't mentioned all the other cancers and other diseases.
> Yeah trust science, they dont even know exactly what people are dying from.
> Why can't they get a reliable figure from Influenza. If Influenza has been around for a long time how the hell are they going to figure out whats going on with Corona. I'm sure its more guesswork than anything.
> Government's and their advisors are more propaganda than actual science.


So, have your pax been wearing a mask?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So, have your pax been wearing a mask?


Theres no work this is way beyond a mask. The entire economy has been shut down for nothing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> So that means over 10 years this is way more than Corona deaths


are you comparing a full year to maybe 7 months? Is that science, math or your opinion?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ah hell I can't resist. The diseases and illnesses you listed were stopped by vaccines, prevention, or the fact that the infected died so quickly that it was easy to control.
> 
> Best way to prevent the spread HIV? Wearing a condom. Best way to prevent the spread of COVID-19? Wearing a mask and social distancing.
> 
> ...


Again a Rep ignores the topic. 
Topic is
I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. *And we are immune to nearly all.*

I'm pretty sure I can get infected by all of these virses 
Ebola
Rabbies
HIV
Small pox
Rota virus
Dengue
Flu
Cold
Hepatitis


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> Theres no work this is way beyond a mask. The entire economy has been shut down for nothing.


Cool. Are you driving Uber on a regular basis?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> I'm pretty sure I can get infected by all of these virses


for tone, balance and accuracy of your list only like 2 spread by air droplets. The rest kinda need more intimate contact...........ie like blood contact etc.

and because the OP has said to stay on topic: wear the frakin mask.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Ebola
> Rabbies
> HIV
> Small pox
> ...


Ebola - fast death rate, isolated to specific regions, easy to control

Rabbies - not a frequent cause of death, treatable, and that is why domestic animals are vaccinated

HIV - was a huge problem before, decreased by testing, education, needle exchange, and condoms

Small pox - hardly ever seen thanks to vaccines

Rota virus - not as deadly

Dengue - extremely rare, less than 20k cases a year

Flu - vaccine

Cold - chicken soup? &#128514;

Hepatitis - again, vaccine. And same as HIV.

Do I really have to break this down?

Jesus, people. Once again, find another place.


----------



## Bull123 (Jul 25, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You have your beliefs I have mine. Don't lecture me when I've been doing this for half a year straight. I'll be ok, you worry about yourself. The recovery rate is pretty solid. A few people control the narrative, you are the one who chooses to believe it.


You're kidding, right? Whatever your beliefs are, if it says masks are mandatory then you need to wear one. You do realize that by wearing a mask you are not just protecting yourself but everyone else around you? Selfish behavior on your part.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> These are deadly virses do we have immunity to these? That's a lot no?
> Ebola
> Rabbies
> HIV
> ...


https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-covid-age-penalty-11592003287
Oh dog, I haven't driven in over a year. Took a real job when the company I work for made me a really nice offer that included buying my consulting business.

Uber in Dog.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-covid-age-penalty-11592003287
> Oh dog, I haven't driven in over a year. Took a real job when the company I work for made me a really nice offer that included buying my consulting business.
> 
> Uber in Dog.


So if you haven't driven in over a year, why are you commenting on a thread created by a driver out in the muck every day during this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh, your state info. What were you saying about age and seniors? Hum,Control those kids, aye?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Again a Rep ignores the topic.
> Topic is
> I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. *And we are immune to nearly all.*
> 
> ...


And there are millions more that have stricken over the many many many years. How's


RideshareDog said:


> Again a Rep ignores the topic.
> Topic is
> I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. *And we are immune to nearly all.*
> 
> ...


Ok, you've got what? 11? Every day you inhale millions. Most of with we have become immune to.

https://www2.mrc-lmb.cam.ac.uk/viruswars/viruses.php#whatisavirus


Benjamin M said:


> So if you haven't driven in over a year, why are you commenting on a thread created by a driver out in the muck every day during this?


I'm now a customer Ben.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm now a customer Ben.


Hey man, I am just trying to get through each day on the road. The goal is to come home to my wife and pup in one piece and, now, not carrying this stupid virus.

I appreciate your understanding. ♥


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey man, I am just trying to get through each day on the road. The goal is to come home to my wife and pup in one piece and, now, not carrying this stupid virus.
> 
> I appreciate your understanding. ♥


And I wish you well


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And there are millions more that have stricken over the many many many years. How's


Pretty sure I'm not immune to them either.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Again a Rep ignores the topic.
> Topic is
> I don't want to shock you out of this hysteria that you are having, but most viral infections over the centuries have come from animals. *And we are immune to nearly all.*
> 
> ...


By the way, reading your posts again, I think we're on the same page. If "Rep" means "republican", I am absolutely not. Honestly hoping for a worthy third candidate. Revert to the original post.

Sorry for the mixed signals, I think?

But, again, this is a thread regarding pax wearing masks. Not interested in politics, this virus does not give two shits who is elected here or anywhere else. It just wants to spread.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Pretty sure I'm not immune to them either.


And you inhale over a million a day dog. And yet you exist?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bull123 said:


> You're kidding, right? Whatever your beliefs are, if it says masks are mandatory then you need to wear one. You do realize that by wearing a mask you are not just protecting yourself but everyone else around you? Selfish behavior on your part.


No you are very misguided that just government propaganda



BigRedDriver said:


> And there are millions more that have stricken over the many many many years. How's
> 
> Ok, you've got what? 11? Every day you inhale millions. Most of with we have become immune to.
> 
> ...


These clowns don't understand that we were literally created by viruses in fact multi cellular life forms would not exist without them and other single called organism, that's actual science.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> No you are very misguided that just government propaganda


It's the current policy for Uber and Lyft, not to mention every public establishment.

For the tenth time, this thread is about pax not wearing a mask as required.

Are you driving during this?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's the current policy for Uber and Lyft, not to mention every public establishment.
> 
> For the tenth time, this thread is about pax not wearing a mask as required.
> 
> Are you driving during this?


No where I'm from I have to fill out all this paperwork for one shift and there is no work so I'm not even bothering. The most draconian measures have been established here and its total BS.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> No where I'm from I have to fill out all this paperwork for one shift and there is no work so I'm not even bothering. The most draconian measures have been established here and its total BS.


Cool, so another poster on this thread about a personal story and concerns from an actual driver out there every day.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Why did you even bring up an irrelevant fact?


I'm sorry you don't understand.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This is what Science is - to seek for the truth.


Not the science pushed by WHO, CDC, Fauci, et al.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Don't also forget that individuals with pre-existing conditions are more susceptible to getting infected


Not true. They are not more susceptible to getting infected.
Maybe more susceptible to harsher symptoms.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Masks are a lie.


Phew....finally.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Do you think coronavirus is a lie too?


No, but there is a lot of information about it that is.
For instance, it was that for the longest time that it came from Wuhan market, but a whistleblower (and science :wink shows that it was man-made in a Gates/Fauci funded Wuhan Lab.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You need not to answer me


I extend that courtesy to you as well.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> What is the freedom you are referring to?


Just...Wow.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> For me, it is my right to enforce the mask policy.


Was there ever a dispute?


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just as if you wear a mask you may still infect someone or get infected, but it's a lot less likely.


A *"lot"* less likely?
Is that based on science? LOL


Llib07 said:


> It's all psychology mate, you have bought in to the narrative and you haven't really thought about the real dangers


I've seen videos of what is going on _Down Under._
Cops tackling people on the streets, forcing a mask on them.
Breaking in doors to people's homes and arresting people for anti-mask internet posts.
Arresting Grandma sitting alone on a park bench.
It's shocking and disgusting.
The sheeple here in the US think it can't happen to them.


Benjamin M said:


> Ten pages of mostly off topic arguments.


Yours included, along with your "likes" and "loves" for these political off topic posts.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yep people arrested for internet posts, tackled to the ground as a journalist. Australia is not a free country any more. Silent invasion by the CCP. We have African crime and they allow out these thugs for committing crime. Look at all these police and they can't control African crime but of course this short Jew is a major threat &#128580;.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

In April I was ready to call the police on teens playing volleyball in the park when I thought we were all going to die.... now I've done a complete 180... Funny how a lot of data and facts can change one's opinion.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Let it run it’s course. Humanity won’t die out.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Let it run it's course. Humanity won't die out.


Common sense has unfortunately



crowuber said:


> In April I was ready to call the police on teens playing volleyball in the park when I thought we were all going to die.... now I've done a complete 180... Funny how a lot of data and facts can change one's opinion.


Well at least you figured it out and realised there was more smoke than actual fire. I always had a gut instinct this was BS I was fully convinced by this video though


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> Common sense has unfortunately
> 
> 
> Well at least you figured it out and realised there was more smoke than actual fire. I always had a gut instinct this was BS I was fully convinced by this video though


I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a problem admitting when I'm wrong. Problem is, these days, so many people have invested so much time and ego into their position that, even when presented with facts and common sense, they ignore both and keep trucking on with their nonsense.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

crowuber said:


> I'm the kind of person who doesn't have a problem admitting when I'm wrong. Problem is, these days, so many people have invested so much time and ego into their position that, even when presented with facts and common sense, they ignore both and keep trucking on with their nonsense.


That's what's rare, we all make mistakes but a mature person reflects and using new information adjusts accordingly. The Australian bureaucrats are the worst of the lot. Instead they have gone completely in the other direction because of their egos. They are petty, vindictive, incompetent and all round aholes. In Victoria we probably will have mandatory masks until a vaccine is found (Which is no guarantee). I'm thinking of leaving this state.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Yep people arrested for internet posts, tackled to the ground as a journalist. Australia is not a free country any more. Silent invasion by the CCP. We have African crime and they allow out these thugs for committing crime. Look at all these police and they can't control African crime but of course this short Jew is a major threat &#128580;.


What's African crime? Is it different from Austrian crime? 
How do you know he is Jewish?



Llib07 said:


> That's what's rare, we all make mistakes but a mature person reflects and using new information adjusts accordingly. The Australian bureaucrats are the worst of the lot. Instead they have gone completely in the other direction because of their egos. They are petty, vindictive, incompetent and all round aholes. In Victoria we probably will have mandatory masks until a vaccine is found (Which is no guarantee). I'm thinking of leaving this state.


Please do. They don't need your ignorance in their terratory. Fact cases and deaths and hospitalizations all up b4 lockdown. Now they are not fact. Wear a damn mask and they don't go up again.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> If I'm misinformed, then so is CNN.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...-coronavirus-airborne-transmission/index.html


No the people on CNN are brain dead. That's why it is the lowest rates tv station.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> What's African crime? Is it different from Austrian crime?
> How do you know he is Jewish?
> 
> 
> Please do. They don't need your ignorance in their terratory. Fact cases and deaths and hospitalizations all up b4 lockdown. Now they are not fact. Wear a damn mask and they don't go up again.


African crime is crime committed by people of African descent mainly Sudanese refugees. Unlike in America there are actually very few Africans in Australia (less than 1 Per cent). When it comes to violent crimes they make up about half of all offences.This is not racist this is a fact. Before 2000 the crime rates in Australia were extremely low, probably close to Japanese levels. You could walk anywhere on the streets at any time with no fear, even in the poorest ghetto. Now it's different it's still pretty safe in most places but we showed sympathy to these ungrateful refugees and now they commit savage crimes on law abiding citizens with their specialty being car jackings & home invasions.

Avi Yemini is well known in this country and teaches Israeli martial arts so people can defend themselves.

Maybe look at the graph mate deaths are going down while cases are still rising explain that. Here is an example in Ireland were cases are rising again but look virtually no deaths. You may have heard of immunity. Putting masks on all these healthy people is idiotic and pointless. Sweden no masks or lockdown but some days have no deaths at all explain that dog man.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> No the people on CNN are brain dead. That's why it is the lowest rates tv station.


Thats such a typical Rep response. How about you refute what is said? Too much brain effort?



Llib07 said:


> African crime is crime committed by people of African descent mainly Sudanese refugees. Unlike in America there are actually very few Africans in Australia (less than 1 Per cent). When it comes to violent crimes they make up about half of all offences.This is not racist this is a fact. Before 2000 the crime rates in Australia were extremely low, probably close to Japanese levels. You could walk anywhere on the streets at any time with no fear, even in the poorest ghetto. Now it's different it's still pretty safe in most places but we showed sympathy to these ungrateful refugees and now they commit savage crimes on law abiding citizens with their specialty being car jackings & home invasions.
> 
> Avi Yemini is well known in this country and teaches Israeli martial arts so people can defend themselves.
> 
> Maybe look at the graph mate deaths are going down while cases are still rising explain that. Here is an example in Ireland were cases are rising again but look virtually no deaths. You may have heard of immunity. Putting masks on all these healthy people is idiotic and pointless. Sweden no masks or lockdown but some days have no deaths at all explain that dog man.


Hmmm could your racist closed minded minded possibly consider the deaths have not gone up because older people aren't putting themselves at risk the way young people are and young people for unknown reasons don't develop serious complications could that be it?

Wait till November those selfish young people will come home and infect their family and friends during the holidays.

Also educate yourself on how doubling works. The numbers stay low for a while but then it gets bigger much faster. Once that happens you won't be able to control it. This is something usa will learn in the coming months.

Stop using Sweden. They aren't having massive parties and they killed a big chunk of their population. They are murders. I'm proud we aren't in Canada and our government wants to save lives.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Thats such a typical Rep response. How about you refute what is said? Too much brain effort?
> 
> 
> Hmmm could your racist closed minded minded possibly consider the deaths have not gone up because older people aren't putting themselves at risk the way young people are and young people for unknown reasons don't develop serious complications could that be it?
> ...


just look it up google is your friend. and no I'm not a republican. I'm an independent I have a mined of my own. Not like you who follow the pack.with one leader.
https://deadline.com/2019/12/cable-...ews-total-viewers-espn-18-49-demo-1202817561/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Simmer down bubble boy
> 
> You can hound until you're blue in the nose. I can tell you were drooling all over yourself as you typed this.
> 
> ...


Understand, they only want a monologue, they can't handle dialogue.



RideshareDog said:


> Thats such a typical Rep response. How about you refute what is said? Too much brain effort?
> 
> 
> Hmmm could your racist closed minded minded possibly consider the deaths have not gone up because older people aren't putting themselves at risk the way young people are and young people for unknown reasons don't develop serious complications could that be it?
> ...


Sweden had zero deaths yesterday and it's been extremely low for the entire month.

Damn dude, you really hate success stories.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> just look it up google is your friend. and no I'm not a republican. I'm an independent I have a mined of my own. Not like you who follow the pack.with one leader.
> https://deadline.com/2019/12/cable-...ews-total-viewers-espn-18-49-demo-1202817561/


Medical journals please. 
Not sure what you are pointing out there.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Understand, they only want a monologue, they can't handle dialogue.
> 
> 
> Sweden had zero deaths yesterday and it's been extremely low for the entire month.
> ...


When a leftie has no argument just yell 'racist' 
No deaths in Sweden and coincidentally that's been going on for months. All of Europe has low death rates but why let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Understand, they only want a monologue, they can't handle dialogue.
> 
> 
> Sweden had zero deaths yesterday and it's been extremely low for the entire month.
> ...


Give it time. If by January their number is low perhaps you have a point. See you then


----------

